# Manifold/Main Valve Issue/Vent????



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Hi All

Not a lot of experience when it comes to the irrigation side of things.

Last winter this "valve body/manifold"...I'm not sure what it is called, it comes off my main water line though and then feeds my sprinkler system got a crack in it and leaked. I had a landscape guy replace it.

The past couple times though, the system and zones are running but no water will be coming out. If I go out to this manifold and unscrew that black cap my finger is on and a little bit some water and air will come out, and then water will go to the rest of the zones and I am good to go for a couple of cycles.

Any idea what issue I am running into here and why I have to do this every once in a while? What do I need to do to fix it?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I had the same issue once. It was a small rock in the line. I unscrewed the top of that valve and could see a small rock on the inlet side. It couldn't fit through the valve and would block the li e sometimes. I took some long needle nose pliers and broke the rock and pulled it out in pieces. Never had anymore problems.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Slim 1938 said:


> I had the same issue once. It was a small rock in the line. I unscrewed the top of that valve and could see a small rock on the inlet side. It couldn't fit through the valve and would block the li e sometimes. I took some long needle nose pliers and broke the rock and pulled it out in pieces. Never had anymore problems.


Sounds like I'll give that a try. Thank you!


----------



## nsh50a (Jul 22, 2019)

By opening that vent, it could cause enough pressure change to manually open the valve, could also be a faulty solenoid attached. Try to undo one of the wires running to it, turn on the zone at the controller, and then connect the wires. It should cause the system to start. If you hear on change with the wires connected, could either be short in the wiring somewhere upstream or a bad solenoid. If you hear a noise (the solenoid activating) but the sprinklers don't pop up, it's either the valve body or the solenoid. They are cheap enough and easy enough to replace. The base only goes bad if it has a crack. The seals/gaskets/springs are all located in the top half that comes out with removing the 4 corner screws. You can order a new solenoid valve combo for around 15-20 bucks and just replace the entire top half without having to remove/refit any pipe.


----------

